# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Nhờ các cao thủ giúp bộ điều khiển trục quay

## newbieCNC

Chả là em có xin được con điều khiển trục quay này, lấy từ máy phay PCB. Tên hãng sản xuất là KaVo Elektrotechnisches Werk GmbH, con của em là 4442. Mỗi tội tìm tài liệu nó khó quá. Mà không biết điều khiển từ máy tính vào kiểu gì, không biết có bác nào đã từng làm thì trợ giúp e với ah. 

Hình em nó đây ah

----------


## Nam CNC

Con này là drive điều khiển con spindle Kavo mà, nó cũng có thể là 1 em biến tần với tần số cao được tích hợp nhét trong cái thùng điều khiển thôi. Bác có cái này mà không có con spindle thì cũng như không.

----------


## newbieCNC

Sờ pin đờ của em đây. Cái này lắp vào cái cục kia chạy ầm ầm, mỗi tội là điều khiển bằng tay. Đằng sau nó có cáp điều khiển 25 chân (theo tài liệu giới thiệu là remote), nhưng khổ nỗi là không có tài liệu cụ thể thế nào ah

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngon vậy ta , chịu khó tìm tiếp đi, không thì gửi mail cho hãng nhờ nó gửi tài liệu cho.

--- Con này công suất nhiêu ? bao nhiêu rpm ? mà có ATC không ?

----------


## newbieCNC

Thông số e nó đây bác ah

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ôi trời ơi. Em nhìn thấy con kavo mà mắt sáng cả lên. Bác chủ thớt đổi cho đi, em về nghiên cứu. Bác đổi loại spindle nào cũng đc ah

----------


## Nam CNC

Con này công suất bé , nhưng đủ phay mạch in rồi, không có ATC , giải nhiệt gió... quá ok , nếu bác không phay mạch in thì đổi với ông Ngoc Anh lấy con Thuỵ Sỹ ngày trước em bán đó hehehehehe.

Bác Ngoc Anh chú ý , con này đi kèm collet bao nhiêu nhé , nó không đúng kích cỡ thì toi, 1 em rẻ lắm của korea gia công thì 250USD , còn chính hãng thì chắc cỡ đó nhưng mà euro HAHAHAHA

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em ước mơ dựng lại con máy nhật của em trở về nguyên bản mà ko tìm đâu ra con này.. nay nhìn thấy sáng hết cả mắt. Nhất trí đổi con thụy sỹ, chỉ càn chủ thớt đồng ý
 Mà bác Nam cnc thấy nó bán ở đâu chỉ cho em cái đi, năn nỉ bác đấy nhé. Mới cũ gì em mua tất  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

Bác Ngọc Anh cho hỏi tí, 60k rpm phay mạch in khác với 24k rpm như thế nào, chưa từng đụng con nào 60k rpm nhưng nghe nói càng nhanh càng cool à.

----------


## newbieCNC

So zi bác NgocAnh là em cũng có ý phục chế lại PCB con này ah, sang năm em cũng học các cụ DIY con Pick and Place ah

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Ngọc Anh cho hỏi tí, 60k rpm phay mạch in khác với 24k rpm như thế nào, chưa từng đụng con nào 60k rpm nhưng nghe nói càng nhanh càng cool à.


phay thì em ko dám bàn, còn khoan, mũi khoan càng nhỏ , tốc độ quay cần càng nhanh, lực li tâm sẽ khién mũi khoan cứng lại, nên có thể khoan bằng mấy mũi rất nhỏ như mũi 0.4mm, 0.5mm

----------

anhcos, lekimhung, ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> So zi bác NgocAnh là em cũng có ý phục chế lại PCB con này ah, sang năm em cũng học các cụ DIY con Pick and Place ah


 Bác cứ chơi với nó đi ah, khi nào bác chán thì hú em một tiếng  :Big Grin: 
 Chỉ vì thiếu con sờ pín này mà em chưa muốn hoàn thiện cho con máy của em, cứ chạy tạm bợ, nên sắn sàng đổi cho bác bất cứ con nào trong số kỷ vật của em.. heeee

----------


## lekimhung

> phay thì em ko dám bàn, còn khoan, mũi khoan càng nhỏ , tốc độ quay cần càng nhanh, lực li tâm sẽ khién mũi khoan cứng lại, nên có thể khoan bằng mấy mũi rất nhỏ như mũi 0.4mm, 0.5mm



Vì tưởng bác ấy đem về phay mạch in nên mới hỏi xem nó có ngon hơn loại 24k không à, mà ông NA này bị nghiện spindle nè, cứ có con nào 60k là ổng lên máu cho coi.

Còn nếu biết bác ấy mua về để khoan thì mình đâu có hỏi làm chi, hihi.
Xem clip của bác thấy mũi khoan có 2 cái lỗ phun tưới nguội thiệt là bá đạo.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Vì tưởng bác ấy đem về phay mạch in nên mới hỏi xem nó có ngon hơn loại 24k không à, mà ông NA này bị nghiện spindle nè, cứ có con nào 60k là ổng lên máu cho coi.
> 
> Còn nếu biết bác ấy mua về để khoan thì mình đâu có hỏi làm chi, hihi.
> Xem clip của bác thấy mũi khoan có 2 cái lỗ phun tưới nguội thiệt là bá đạo.


 Đúng là phay mạch in mà bác, mà em ưa thích tốc độ cao  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, nếu khoan pcb lỗ cỡ 0.6 để mạ xuyên lỗ thì 60k trở lên mới hiệu quả ah

con này 1mm mà cũng có lỗ bơm tưới nguội, bá đạo thật hix
http://www.amazonsupply.com/dp/B009N...=1+millimeters

về phay thì mũi càng nhỏ> tốc độ quay càng cao thì mới đáp ứng được tốc độ di chuyển ah



b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng là phay mạch in mà bác, mà em ưa thích tốc độ cao


cụ xài thử mí con 120k airbearing chưa ah

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

em bán cho hắn 2 con airbearing rồi, nghe đồn biến tần TQ đưa lên được 55K rpm thôi , xài con đó không có máy nén khí trục vis chắc cha hàng xóm nó thưa công an, máy bơm pitone sao mà chịu thấu , chắc có ngày nó bốc khói

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> cụ xài thử mí con 120k airbearing chưa ah
> 
> b.r


  Con đó em có rồi ah, mua của bác Nam CNC, mà nó nặng và to, em cần nó bé thôi, đường kính  33-38mm thôi.
 @Nam CNC : Đã lên được 125k/p rồi bác ah, nén khí cần duy trì liên tục ở 6kg

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

cái khoản khí cho bearing có vẻ căng thật

b.r

----------

